# [SOLVED] baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r2 problem

## Cecco66

Hi folks,

after I emerged baselayout-1.12.0_pre14 (-r1 and -r2) during the boot my laptop hangs while starting net.eth0.

If I interactively skip all the net dependent services, just to get the login, and then start them manually one by one everything works fine, but if I try to use the /sbin/rc command it doesn't work. 

If i get back to baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1 everything works fine.

Any idea or suggestion?

Thank!

CeccoLast edited by Cecco66 on Mon Jan 23, 2006 11:04 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## coco-loco

Have you updated your config files after the emerge?

With the command:

```
ls -aR /etc|grep ._cfg
```

you can detect if there are some config files that need to be updated.

Depending on how you work, you can manually update them (using the diff command to check out what changes are in) or with one of the gentoo specific tools like etc-update

----------

## UberLord

At what point in starting eth0 does it hang? Are you running parallel startup, ifplugd, netplug or wpa_supplicant?

----------

## Cecco66

Coco-Loco:

Yes I did, all config files are up-to-date.

It seems that this problem showed up on some early versions (baselayout-1.12.0_pre-r1)...

UberLord:

no ifplugd 

no parallel startup

no netplug

no wpa_supplicant

I'm using dhcp and tried both dhclient and dhcpdc. 

It seems to start net.eth0 and then nothing more, I mean no other services are started with no reply, I have to crtl-alt-canc to reboot and go interactive to skip all the net related processes.

----------

## UberLord

Can you do a CTRL-C when eth0 hangs? This should enable you to carry on.

Could you set RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc then re-run net.eth0 to try and find out where it hangs? Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## Cecco66

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Can you do a CTRL-C when eth0 hangs? This should enable you to carry on.

 

Nope, CTRL-C doesn't do anything.

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Can you post your /etc/conf.d/net?

 

```

# /etc/conf.d/net:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# Global config file for net.* rc-scripts

# This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface

#iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

#iface_eth1="207.170.82.202 broadcast 207.0.255.255 netmask 255.255.0.0"

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

config_eth0="dhclient"

#config_eth0="dhcpcd"

#dhcpcd_eth0="-t 15"

#config_eth0="172.21.21.177"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

#gateway="eth0/172.21.21.1"

plug_timeout="10"

#config_eth0="192.6.1.198"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0"

#gateway="eth0/192.6.1.14"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

#iface_eth1="dhcp"

#config_eth1="192.168.0.111"

#modules_eth1=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw -ddd -K -t"

# For adding aliases to a interface

#

#alias_eth0="192.168.0.3 192.168.0.4"

# NB:  The next is only used for aliases.

#

# To add a custom netmask/broadcast address to created aliases,

# uncomment and change accordingly.  Leave commented to assign

# defaults for that interface.

#

#broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

#netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

# For setting the default gateway

#

#gateway="eth0/192.168.0.1"

```

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Could you set RC_VERBOSE="yes" in /etc/conf.d/rc then re-run net.eth0 to try and find out where it hangs?

 

after emerging baselayout-1.12.0._pre14-r2 I stopped eth0 that was started by baselayout-1.12.0_pre13-r1

```

lothlorien ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Unmounting NFS filesystems ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS statd ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping macchanger macnet rename iwconfig wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhclient dhcpcd

 *   Bringing down eth0

 *     Stopping dhclient on eth0 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Shutting down eth0 ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

```

then started eth0

```

lothlorien ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhcpcd

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address 00:C0:9F:49:43:3F ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Wireless extensions not found for eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhclient

 *       Running dhclient ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 172.21.21.177/24

```

after that

```

lothlorien ~ # rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 gpm                                                                                                                                              [ started  ]

 hsf                                                                                                                                              [ started  ]

 xfs                                                                                                                                              [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                             [ started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                                                             [ stopped  ]

 acpid                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 hplip                                                                                                                                            [ stopped  ]

 ivman                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 samba                                                                                                                                            [ stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 iptables                                                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                        [ stopped  ]

 hdparm                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                         [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                         [ stopped  ]

 xinetd                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 hotplug                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                                                         [ stopped  ]

 portmap                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

 postfix                                                                                                                                          [ started  ]

```

then if I try to run rc to bring up the stopped services it didn't show anything, but if I CTRL-C it gives

```

lothlorien ~ # rc

 * ERROR:  syslog-ng caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  syslog-ng caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  hplip caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  syslog-ng caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  netmount caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  syslog-ng caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  nfsmount caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  ntpd caught an interrupt

 * ERROR:  samba caught an interrupt

```

Last edited by Cecco66 on Mon Jan 16, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

Someone has a big problem with their config files! Try this

```
modules=( "dhclient" ) # Use this if you want to use dhclient for dhcp instead of dhcpcd

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

plug_timeout="10"
```

You said that you don't use netplug or ifplugd - so why the plug_timeout?

----------

## Cecco66

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Someone has a big problem with their config files! Try this
> 
> ```
> modules=( "dhclient" ) # Use this if you want to use dhclient for dhcp instead of dhcpcd
> 
> ...

 

plug_timeout was there for a mistake.

I changed /etc/conf.d/net, net.eth0 starts ok

```

lothlorien ~ # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

 * Starting eth0

 *   Loading networking modules for eth0

 *     modules: apipa arping macchanger macnet rename iwconfig essidnet iptunnel ifconfig pppd system dhclient

 *       iwconfig provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       pppd provides ppp

 *       dhclient provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth0 for MAC address 00:C0:9F:49:43:3F ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 *   Wireless extensions not found for eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhclient ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 *       eth0 received address 172.21.21.177/24

```

when i run rc always no reply... but what i see with ps is

```

root     28444 10760  0 15:46 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/rc

root     29427 28444  0 15:46 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

root     29631 29427  0 15:46 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

root     29632 29631  0 15:46 pts/1    00:00:00 cat /var/lib/init.d/exclusive/syslog-ng

```

and after the first CTRL-C

```

root     28444 10760  0 15:46 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/rc

root     30153 28444  0 16:16 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/netmount start

root     30365 30153  0 16:16 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

root     30568 30365  0 16:16 pts/1    00:00:00 /bin/bash /sbin/runscript.sh /etc/init.d/syslog-ng start

root     30569 30568  0 16:16 pts/1    00:00:00 cat /var/lib/init.d/exclusive/syslog-ng

```

so I'm guessing there should be a problem with syslog-ng... because if i start it manually then rc goes ok

----------

## UberLord

Is syslog-ng configured to listen on the network?

----------

## Cecco66

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Is syslog-ng configured to listen on the network?

 

Yes it is, I use it to get syslog messages from other servers...

```

lothlorien ~ # cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf 

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-admin/syslog-ng/files/syslog-ng.conf.gentoo,v 1.5 2005/05/12 05:46:10 mr_bones_ Exp $

#

# Syslog-ng default configuration file for Gentoo Linux

# contributed by Michael Sterrett

options { 

        long_hostnames(off); 

        chain_hostnames(off); 

        sync(0); 

        # The default action of syslog-ng 1.6.0 is to log a STATS line

        # to the file every 10 minutes.  That's pretty ugly after a while.

        # Change it to every 12 hours so you get a nice daily update of

        # how many messages syslog-ng missed (0).

        stats(43200); 

        keep_hostname(yes);

};

filter local { facility(local0);  };

source s_sys { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); pipe("/proc/kmsg"); };

source s_udp { udp(ip(0.0.0.0) port (514)); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages" group(syslog) perm(0640)); };

destination dhcpcd { file("/var/log/dhcpcd"); };

# By default messages are logged to tty12...

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

# ...if you intend to use /dev/console for programs like xconsole

# you can comment out the destination line above that references /dev/tty12

# and uncomment the line below.

#destination console_all { file("/dev/console"); };

destination central { file("/var/log/central" group(syslog) perm(0640)); };

log { source(s_sys); destination(messages); };

log { source(s_sys); destination(console_all); };

log { source(s_sys); filter(local); destination(dhcpcd); };

log { source(s_udp); destination(central); };

```

----------

## UberLord

OK, could you disable syslog-ng from listening to the network, remove /var/lib/init.d/exclusive/syslog-ng if it exists and re-test please

If it then works I know where to start trying to fix  :Smile: 

----------

## Cecco66

<deleted>Last edited by Cecco66 on Mon Jan 16, 2006 6:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cecco66

I guess i was drunk...   :Shocked: 

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> OK, could you disable syslog-ng from listening to the network, remove /var/lib/init.d/exclusive/syslog-ng if it exists and re-test please
> 
> If it then works I know where to start trying to fix 

 

starting syslog-ng with no net dependences works fine and running rc works fine too.

----------

## Cecco66

UberLord, do you have an idea about the resolution time or do I have to open a bug?

Thanks

Cecco

----------

## UberLord

I think I have it fixed - try this patch

http://dev.gentoo.org/~uberlord/baselayout/baselayout-start.patch

----------

## das.Sams

FYI: I have the same problem.

net.eth0 seems to hang, but I can do Ctrl-C to continue, but then cupsd and vmware do not start; they say, they've caught an interrupt.

Me too, then can start the services by hand.

I will try your patch tonight and give feedback.

Thx!

----------

## frodoontop

Same sort of problem. After upgrading to baselayout-1.12.0_pre14-r2 my wireless card was no longer able to make contact with my router. Of course I did a etc-update. I suspect that /etc/init.d/net.lo was the problem. Luckily changing back to pre13 and an etc-update afterwards solved it. 

For now pre14 and higher are masked for me.

----------

## UberLord

Very few networking changes happened in pre14 and I'm unaware of any wireless issues. Could you describe your problem?

----------

## Cecco66

The patch is OK!

Thanks

----------

## UberLord

Is that with syslog-ng depending on net? ie configured to listen for it?

----------

## Cecco66

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Is that with syslog-ng depending on net? ie configured to listen for it?

 

Yes, with syslog-ng depending on net as it used to be in my old config.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## das.Sams

Hi,

the patch did it for me as well! BTW: I am using metalog. Is there anything in relation to this I should check?!

Thanks!!

  Markus

----------

## UberLord

baselayout-1.12.0_pre15 has hit portage, which should fix things nicely  :Smile: 

----------

